#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  US Scholarships for international students : Complete list

## Rahul.sharma2267

*UG-PG scholarships in the US*




                 Need-based and merit  scholarships/fellowships are being offered by US colleges for students  to pursue Bachelor’s and Master’s programmes


*University of the South International Student Grants*

Financial assistance for international students is available in the form  of Sewanee’s International Student Grant programme. These grants range  from $5,000 a year to over $40,000 per-year (fully covering tuition,  fees, room, and board). To be considered for the International Student  Grant programme, students must submit all required application materials  (including the statement of financial responsibility & all official  financial documentation) and an international student grant essay by  December 1.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/VzHyPb

*Seattle Central Community College merit-based scholarships* 

The International Education programmes division offers scholarships to  new international students. A new student is one who has applied for  admission but who has not yet attended classes full time at Seattle  Central. Scholarships are only given to students who enrol at Seattle  Central Community College. The scholarships are merit-based;  consideration is not given to financial need as all scholarship  applicants must submit proof of full financial support before being  considered.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/VzELpt

*Carleton College need-based scholarships*

Carleton College need-based scholarships can provide up to the full  comprehensive fee and also include one round-trip plane ticket to and  from campus and medical insurance.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/TGkuHy

*University of Tulsa merit-based scholarships*

The University of Tulsa has increased scholarship offerings for  international undergraduate students. The university now offers  scholarships of up to $15,000 per-year for qualified international  students. The scholarships are merit-based and all applicants are  considered, so there is no additional application process.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/SEGdRz

*Full Sail University international student scholarships* 

Full Sail University offers scholarship opportunities for those who  qualify. Scholarships include the merit scholarship, Full Sail alumni  scholarship, entertainment & media industry scholarship for women,  global achievement scholarship, dedication scholarship and Full Sail  inspiration scholarship.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/OmJS3s

*Georgia Southern University international diversity scholarships
*
To help ensure diversity, Georgia Southern University awards a limited  number of out-of-country tuition waivers to undergraduate and graduate  international students who demonstrate good academic standing, financial  need, and commitment to the university and community. Students who  receive an international student diversity scholarship pay in-state  tuition, an award equal to approximately $10,000 per academic year.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/VzOITP

*Eastern Michigan University (EMU) academic merit-based scholarships
*
The national scholars program scholarship is awarded through your  admissions application and is only awarded to non-resident students. To  be awarded, graduate students must have at least a 3.6 undergraduate GPA  and cannot have a previous-earned master's degree. The EMU success  scholarship is awarded through your admissions application and is only  awarded upon admission to EMU to non-resident students. To be awarded,  graduate students must have at least a 3.2 undergraduate GPA and cannot  have a previous earned Masters.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/XPlvBJ

*Towson University merit-based scholarships*

Towson University offers a merit scholarship programme for  new undergraduate international students that can significantly reduce  tuition expenses. International students can qualify for this  scholarship by showing a strong record of academic success and advanced  English language skills.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/SYqoHu
*
Concordia College merit and need-based scholarships*

Concordia College is offering partial financial assistance to  international students. The international student scholarship is based  on academic ability and family need, amounting up to $18,000 per-year.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/SZlZzH

*Pittsburg State University Honors College scholarships
*
Among the many benefits offered in the Honors College, scholarships  awarded can include the presidential award, University Award, and  crimson and gold Members. 

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/T5i4FZ

*Monmouth College merit-based scholarships
*
International merit scholarships are awarded to admitted international  applicants who demonstrate strong scholastic abilities and potential.  Award amounts vary, with a maximum of $15,000, and may be renewed for  three additional years of study. An applicant does not need to  demonstrate financial need to be eligible. MC does not charge an  application fee. 

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/w2Ehw6

*Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University merit and need-based scholarships*

Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University student scholarship consideration  is given to all types of applicants — including freshmen, transfer,  international and graduate students — who apply for admission, and who  submit an international scholarship application. The scholarship  decision is based on academic merit and demonstrated financial need.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/Wvnawy

*Miami University graduate assistantships*

Financial assistance is available in several forms and is generally  awarded to graduate students by individual programmes on the basis of  academic promise. All graduate assistants receive remission of 93% of  the comprehensive fee and the full out-of-state tuition surcharge (if  applicable) for the length of their appointment. All graduate students  pay the Miami metro fee, technology fee, and facilities fee. Many  opportunities are available for graduate assistant appointments for  part-time teaching and research.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/SZqkr8

*University of Kansas merit-based scholarships*

The University of Kansas (KU) office of international undergraduate  admissions offers several types of merit-based scholarships exclusively  for new international students studying for Bachelor’s degrees. Amounts  vary from full-tuition awards valued at $22,000 to scholarships of  $4,000 per-year. Awards are renewable up to four years, through the  completion of a Bachelor’s degree.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/nlJkG1

*Full Sail University global achievement scholarships*

Full Sail University is offering the global achievement scholarship. The  global achievement scholarship is designed to encourage and develop  future international entertainment and media professionals throughout  the world.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/OmJS3s

*City University of Seattle tuition scholarships*

City University of Seattle is making 20 tuition scholarships available  each year in the amount of $3,000 to new applicants from outside of the  US who have never applied to or attended CityU (i.e. students who list  their present address as an address outside of the US and who receive an  ‘initial attendance’ I-20 for a new entry into the US). Students who  are conditionally admitted to an academic programme qualify; however,  the tuition discount can only be applied towards academic classes (and  not ESL classes).

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/UDkC1b

*University of Oregon merit-and-need-based scholarships*

The Office of International Affairs, University of Oregon awards over  one million dollars in scholarships to UO international students each  year. Tuition, cash and work-study awards are available. Selection is  based on financial need and academic merit. The earliest deadline is  January 15, 2013.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/RxzwQC

*University of San Diego School of Law merit-based scholarships*

The University of San Diego School of Law awards merit-based  scholarships to full-time students admitted to the LLM in comparative  law programme based on the merits of the applicant’s scholastic and  professional experience. Applicants accepted to the LLM programme at the  School of Law are automatically considered for a merit-based  scholarship award.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/RmUhwh

*Texas Christian University MBA scholarships*

The Neeley School of Business at Texas Christian University (TCU) puts  bright minds to work in a variety of learning environments. The large  majority of our students receive scholarship or graduate assistant  awards from the Neeley School. The award decisions are made on the basis  of the credentials presented with your admission application. Many  factors are weighed including prior academic performance, relevant test  scores, professional work experience, motivation, maturity and  leadership ability. The deadline for first round of MBA programme  priority scholarship is November 1.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/QXJjlo

*Tennessee Tech University multinational and legacy scholarships
*
Tennessee Tech University (TTU) offers a scholarship of $3,800  per-semester for students with a 3.3 GPA in high school or for transfer  students from abroad or within the United States. The multinational  scholarship offers students from nationalities in which TTU does not  have a large number of students the opportunity to attend TTU. In  addition, the legacy scholarship is for TTU’s international alumni whose  children, grandchildren, spouses, or siblings wish to attend TTU.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/RuEGP7

*Maryville College international diversity full0tuition scholarships*

Maryville College is situated in Maryville, Tennessee, between the Great  Smoky Mountains National Park and Knoxville, the state’s third largest  city. The Maryville College international diversity scholarship will  cover the full cost of tuition for each academic year and is renewable  up to four years provided that the student meets the appropriate  requirements, maintains F-1 student status, completes two hours of  service per-week with the Center for International Education Cultural  Ambassadors Program, and maintains a minimum 3.0 GPA.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/odJYzP

*University of Louisiana Monroe tuition waivers*

The University of Louisiana at Monroe is a comprehensive, state-funded  institution of higher education offering educational and experiential  opportunities to meet the academic, cultural, vocational, social and  personal needs of undergraduate, graduate, and continuing education  students. In addition to the out-of-state fee waiver of $8,820 per-year,  students may be eligible to receive an additional award based on their  GPA and ACT / SAT test scores. Awards range from $1,000 up to a  ‘full-ride’ (approximately $12,000 per-year) that covers tuition and  fees, housing and meals plus an iPad. To qualify, students must apply to  the University of Louisiana at Monroe by December 3.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/P8qTzr

*Colorado State University, Pueblo, semester grants and employment awards*

Each new international student for spring 2013, with an incoming grade  point average of 3.0 GPA or better, will qualify for a $1,000  per-semester grant and a $1,000 per-semester employment award for  on-campus work.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/RiHkHO

*Fairleigh Dickinson University merit-based scholarships*

Scholarship consideration is given to non-U.S. citizens worldwide and to  U.S. citizens who reside outside the United States. Scholarship awards  vary in amount, however many are significant enough to help academically  talented students with the cost of attendance.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/R7L8tn

*Bard College distinguished scientist scholars programme* 

Each year, four-year scholarships covering up to full-tuition are  available for academically outstanding high school seniors, who are  committed to majoring in biology, chemistry, physics, or mathematics as  an undergraduate. Additional financial aid to cover remaining costs,  such as room and board, may be applied for and will be awarded on the  basis of need. Additional assistance will take the form of a loan or  campus employment. Scholarship recipients are also eligible for a $1,500  stipend for summer research projects following their sophomore and  junior years.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/QwPvxY

*Columbia University teachers college scholarships*

Each year teachers college awards over $7 million of its own funds and $  2 million of endowed funds to new and continuing students. There are  over 300 endowed funds provided by the donors. The majority are specific  to a particular programme. Scholarships provide tuition funding for  eligible part- and full-time students in some of TC’s degree programmes.  Depending on the fund, new and / or continuing students are eligible.  International students are eligible for all sources of scholarship aid,  except where restrictions exist.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/R7JO9S

*Hamilton College need-based scholarships* 

Hamilton is a national leader in teaching students to write effectively,  learn from each other and think for themselves. Our mission is to  provide an educational experience that emphasises academic excellence  and the development of students as human beings, as we prepare them to  make choices and accept the responsibilities of citizenship in a  democratic world of intellect and diversity.

For those international students admitted into the class of 2014,  Hamilton offered approximately $1.5 million in scholarship aid. The  average Hamilton College scholarship for this year’s incoming class is  $41,912. While this may seem like a substantial amount, the pool of  international students applying for this aid is extremely competitive.  Financial aid packages typically include Hamilton College scholarship  and campus employment. Hamilton meets the full demonstrated financial  need of every admitted international student for all four years.  Students/families are required to apply for financial aid annually.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/QUgkyb

*North Central College merit-based scholarships*

North Central College is an independent, comprehensive college of the  liberal arts and sciences that offers more than 55 undergraduate majors  and graduate programming in seven areas. Located in the District of  Naperville, Illinois, North Central College is just 28 miles west of  Chicago’s Loop. With more than 2,700 undergraduates and 300 graduate  students, North Central College is committed to academic excellence, a  climate that emphasises leadership, ethics, values and service, a  curriculum that balances job-related knowledge with a liberal arts  foundation and a caring environment with small classes. North Central  College is affiliated with the United Methodist Church.

An academic scholarship for undergraduate students is offered to  qualified students at the time of admission. The award ranges up to  $20,000 per-year (up to $80,000 over four years) and is renewable if the  student remains in good academic standing. Grades, test scores, essay  and teacher recommendation are considered in the award review.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/S3PPHd

*American University (AU) emerging global leadership scholarships*

The AU emerging global leader (EGL) scholarship promotes educational  access and opportunity while enhancing international diversity. Bringing  together the best of AU — academic excellence, leadership development,  and global engagement — the AU emerging global leader achieves,  inspires, and serves with vision. The AU EGL is dedicated to positive  civic and social change, and to returning home to improve  under-resourced, underserved communities in his/her home country.

The scholarship provides full tuition, fees, room and board for one  first-year (freshman) high-achieving international student who will need  a visa to study in the United States (preference will be for those who  need an F-1 or J-1 student visa). It is renewable for a total of four  years of undergraduate study, based on continued satisfactory academic  performance. US citizens, US permanent residents or dual citizens of the  US and another country are not eligible to apply.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/R56RUE

*Portland State University international student retention scholarships*

At Portland State University, our students and faculty take the  classroom to the community. In Senior Capstones, students team up with  local organisations to tackle civic challenges. With more than 220  degree options that include renowned programmes in urban planning,  social work, business, sustainability, and undergraduate studies,  Portland State meets the needs of Oregon’s largest and most diverse  student body. And through engaged teaching and research, we make a  difference in Oregon and around the world.

The international student retention scholarship, made possible through  funding from the State of Oregon, offers partial tuition scholarships  each year to a number of deserving students from countries throughout  the world. Recipients receive a $1,000 tuition waiver for a maximum of  six terms and awards are given in fall, winter, and spring terms.  International students who demonstrate financial need, have clearly  defined academic and professional goals, and who strive for academic  excellence, are encouraged to apply for the international student  retention scholarship.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/QwRemP

*Minnesota State University cultural contribution scholarships* 

Minnesota State University, Mankato promotes learning through effective  undergraduate and graduate teaching, scholarship, and research in  service to the state, the region and the global community.

All international undergraduate students at Minnesota State University,  Mankato automatically receive the cultural contribution scholarship,  which allows them to pay resident tuition rates for up to nine  semesters, provided they maintain their grades and other requirements of  the scholarship. Graduate students also automatically receive resident  tuition rates.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/S0u3jk

*Troy University Scholarships and Elite awards*

Troy University announced that admissions are open for the fall  (August), with scholarships available for deserving students. Also Elite  Awards are still open for the spring semester.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/KioY5H

*Emporia State University partial tuition waivers*

Emporia State University has made available partial tuition-waivers of  up to 60% (based on out-of-state tuition) to qualified students from  underrepresented countries on our campus. The waivers will be awarded on  a ‘first-come, first-served’ basis to undergraduate and graduate  students who are successfully admitted to Emporia State University and  recommended by an EducationUSA adviser. 

Qualified students must be recommended by EducationUSA advisers, using  the appropriate recommendation form (request form via email:  gbruce@emporia.edu). Students should apply directly to Emporia State  University. If admission is granted, both the student and the  EducationUSA adviser will be notified via e-mail and the tuition waiver  will be granted for the duration of his/her studies at Emporia State  University, granted the student maintains good academic standing.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/Jenmd1

*Stephen F Austin State University scholarships and non-resident tuition waivers*

Pay Texas resident tuition and save $10,000 each year. International  students who have financial need and educational achievement are  eligible for a $1,000 scholarship. Students who receive the $1,000 OIP  scholarship are eligible for Texas resident tuition rates. Achieve your  educational dreams and also save money.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/wqRiVQ

*Daemen College merit scholarships and grants*

Daemen College offers three merit scholarships for freshmen and transfer  students. The Trustee’s scholarship is a full tuition scholarship  awarded to freshmen of the highest calibre. The President’s scholarship  ($7,000-$10,000) and Dean’s scholarship ($5,000-$7,000) are awarded  annually to freshmen or transfer students of proven academic ability,  respectively.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/Hpi3bd

*Florida Institute of Technology academic and transfer scholarships*

Florida Institute of Technology’s academic scholarships are available  through the Office of Admission. Scholarships are awarded to students  with very strong secondary school grades. Scholarships may be available  to qualified students regardless of country of citizenship. 

The scholarships range from $5,000 to $12,000 per year and are awarded  automatically at the time of admission. These scholarships are only  awarded to students with no prior community college or university course  work. Students who have attended or who are currently attending a  community college or university may be eligible for a Transfer  Scholarship of $8,000 per year ($4,000 per semester) until graduation.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/H2LyAk

*Hawaii Pacific University academic scholarships*

Hawai’i Pacific University awards a limited number of graduate  scholarships each fall and spring semesters to new graduate students.  These scholarships are available for two years as long as the student is  in good standing and maintains a 3.0 GPA. There are three different  scholarships available: Trustee’s scholarship ($6,000/year); Dean’s  scholarship ($4,000/year); and Graduate Kokua scholarship ($2,000/year).

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/H1zCxi

*Cornell University fellowships* 

Approximately 20% of the doctoral students studying on campus receive  the Cornell University Fellowships (referred to as Sage Fellowships or  Cornell Fellowships depending on the field of study). These fellowships  typically include full tuition, a nine-month stipend, and Cornell  individual student health insurance. A summer stipend may also be  provided to students. The graduate field to which one applies will  consider the eligibility for fellowships based on the application; no  additional information is required.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/H1JK5C

*University of Evansville academic scholarships*

Established in 1854, the University of Evansville is located in  Southwestern Indiana. The university offers academic scholarships in a  range of approximately $10,000 to $16,500 each academic year with a  limited number of substantially higher awards for outstanding academic  performance. There is no separate financial aid application to complete,  as each applicant is automatically considered for academic, merit-based  scholarship.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/zoQXxC

*Virginia International University scholarships*

Virginia International University (VIU) announced its updated  scholarship programme ranging from $500 - $3,000 per year to qualified  international and domestic students. Students need to submit an online  application and the required documents to apply.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/AwlLzV

*Cameron University nonresident tuition waivers*

Cameron University offers a non-resident tuition waiver to both  undergraduate and graduate students who qualify. This waiver allows  students to pay the same tuition rate as a resident of Oklahoma and  waive the out-of-state portion of tuition, a substantial savings for  international students.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/xCFLXq

*University of Miami fellowships*

The of Miami (UM) Fellowship provides funding for graduate students for  two years at $25,000 per year. The schools and colleges will provide a  tuition waiver for the UM Fellows. All fields are eligible for these  scholarships. Students must apply directly to their individual graduate  programme director. Graduate programme directors must then submit the  nominations to the Graduate School. Graduate School committees make the  final selections across departments.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/FOc6jL

*Monmouth College merit scholarships*

Monmouth College offers scholarships to international students with  demonstrated records of academic achievement. International  Distinguished Young Leaders Scholarships are up to $25,000 and will be  offered to up to five students each year. All admitted international  students will automatically be considered for these scholarships, which  are renewable for three additional years of study with the maintenance  of a 3.0 GPA or above.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/w2Ehw6

*University of Mississippi international undergraduate scholarships*

International students, who are admitted to the university as  degree-seeking undergraduate students, may apply and be considered for  international undergraduate student scholarships. These scholarships are  offered on the basis of a student’s academic merit, compelling  aspirations and promise of success at the university. Scholarships are  generally offered for enrolment during the fall term, are non-deferrable  and non-transferrable, and are renewable for up to three academic years  after the academic year during which the scholarship is first awarded  (total of four academic years) towards a first bachelor’s degree,  provided academic progression and grade requirements are met.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/wl3ICV

*NeXXt Scholars for undergraduate women in science, technology, engineering, and math*

NeXXt Scholars is an initiative to increase opportunities for young  women to pursue undergraduate degrees in the science, technology,  engineering, and math (STEM) fields at US women colleges. Benefits of  this initiative include, five-year membership to the New York Academy of  Sciences; individual STEM mentor and networking opportunities;  incredible science, technology, engineering and math education  environment with high-tech equipment and hands-on learning; act as an  ambassador for your country.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/wAW1kv

*Grand Valley State University merit scholarships*

Grand Valley has international merit scholarships available for students  applying for Fall 2012 admission. All students that apply for admission  will be considered for this award. This scholarship is worth $5,000 and  is available to undergraduate and graduate students. The scholarship  deadline is May 1.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/weZlN3

*Willamette University MBA scholarships*

Willamette’s Early Career and Career Change MBA is specifically designed  for students with no previous work experience or for those seeking a  change in their career. Offering merit-based scholarship consideration  from 10% to 100% of tuition to all qualified applicants who apply for  Fall 2012 by May 1. International applicants are encouraged to apply  online.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/ylRWwC

*International House merit-based fellowships*

International House offers a number of scholarship opportunities during  the academic year to assist resident members with housing and living  expenses and to ensure the exceptional geographic, cultural and economic  diversity that is central to the mission of the House. Approximately 50  resident members each year hold leadership roles in the community for  which they receive merit-based fellowships. Programme and resident  fellows assist with planning, developing and implementing activities  designed to create interaction and provide support for resident members  across diverse cultures and thereby carry out the mission of  International House. Each year International House awards $400,000 in  scholarships and fellowships to approximately 250 resident members.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/wI60ZK

*Randolph College merit scholarships*

Randolph College offers a number of scholarships. The first and most  prestigious being the Presidential Scholars Program. Presidential  Scholars have a wide variety of achievements and aspirations. Students  are eligible for academic scholarships upon submission of their  application for admission. Academic scholarships range from $2,000 to  $18,000. They’re awarded based on a variety of factors, including SAT  scores and GPA. These awards are renewed annually based on academic  performance. The application for admission serves as the application for  an academic scholarship also.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/ApomFE

*Georgia College international graduate assistantships* 

Georgia College announced 10-15 international graduate assistantships  available for fall 2012. The assistantship will waive approximately  $13,000 of tuition per year in exchange for 10 hours of work per week.  The application for the assistantship is found inside of the  international graduate application for admission. Applicants for all  graduate programs at Georgia College may apply for the assistantship.  The application deadline is April 1.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/zaw9Ry

*Rice University president's graduate fellowships*

The President's graduate fellowship programme at Rice University was  established in the year 2000 to enhance the opportunity to attract the  best students to Rice's over 30 graduate programmes. These fellowships  are for entering graduate students intending to pursue a doctoral degree  in the schools of engineering, humanities, natural sciences, and  humanities, and graduate degrees in the schools of architecture and  music.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/y7KGAI

*St. Catherine University scholarships for undergraduate women*

St Catherine University's scholarship is for approximately $18,500 per  year. There are also award on-campus jobs valued at $2,500 to  international students. Scholarships are awarded based on academic merit  and financial need. 
Email Aimee Thostenson (aethostenson@stkate.edu) for questions or  concerns. The deadline for female, Bachelor's level international  students is March 15, 2012.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/zjoe56

*University Of Toledo international student tuition scholarships*

The University of Toledo is one of 13 state universities in Ohio. The  International Rocket Award is offered to new undergraduate international  students who are entering the university as an adult, transfer, or  directly from high school who have a minimum grade point average of 3.0  on a 4.0 scale. The award covers one half of the out of state surcharge.  The award is renewable and requires the student to maintain academic  eligibility to attend UT and the successful completion of 30 credit  hours each academic year. Students are eligible for this award until  they earn an undergraduate degree, but must do so within 15 semesters  over a maximum of five consecutive years. 

Students who are selected for the International Rocket Award will be  given the opportunity to compete for a limited number of scholarships.  Students will be invited to write an essay on a topic selected by the  International Scholarship Committee. The International Rocket  Scholarship will cover the entire out of state surcharge and is  renewable. Students are required to maintain academic eligibility to  attend UT and must successfully complete 30 credit hours per academic  year.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/w7CS6J

*Darton College international student tuition fellowships*

Darton College is located in Southwest Georgia. Each year, Darton  College offers a limited number of fellowships to highly qualified  international students. The Darton College International Student  Fellowship Programme waives the out-of-state cost of tuition for  eligible students. Students who receive this fellowship will pay the  in-state tuition, which is approximately $2,412 (for the fall and spring  semesters only). 

This will be a savings of approximately $7,200 per year (including  summer semester). In order to be eligible for an International Student  Fellowship, applicants must meet all admissions requirements for  enrolment into Darton College. Fellowship recipients must be enrolled  full-time, with a minimum course load of twelve (12) credit hours.  Recipients are also required to assist the college with campus and  community activities. Continuation of Fellowship Awards is contingent  upon the recipient’s academic performance and contributions to the  campus and community.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/ytqkFc

*University Of New Mexico international scholarships*

The Amigo Scholarship programme, formally designated as the Competitive  Scholarship Programme by the New Mexico Department of Higher Education,  allows qualified international graduate students to pay in-state tuition  rates (including differential tuition) and receive a $200.00 stipend  per academic year if they meet the eligibility criteria. The Amigo  Scholarship is a tuition-specific award and does not convert to a cash  award if the recipient’s tuition is covered by other means, such as an  assistantship or scholarship.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/zfdlTS

*Frostburg State University international graduate fellowships*

Frostburg State University is a student-cantered teaching and learning  institution featuring experiential opportunities. The University offers  students a distinctive and distinguished baccalaureate education along  with a select set of applied master’s and doctoral programmes. Frostburg  serves regional and state-wide economic and workforce development;  promotes cultural enrichment, civic responsibility, and sustainability;  and prepares future leaders to meet the challenges of a complex and  changing global society.

Six International Graduate Fellowships are available each academic year  for students possessing an F-1 or J-1 visa, a minimum cumulative grade  point average (GPA) of 3.0, and who have been admitted to one of  Frostburg State University's graduate programmes. Applicants must apply  and are chosen by a review committee based on academic qualification,  experience, and professional goals. Awards are given for the academic  year only. Awards may be renewed if the recipient maintains full-time  enrolment, a cumulative GPA of 3.0, and remains in good academic  standing. These awards cover the cost of tuition for up to 30 credit  hours per academic year and recipients also receive $6,500 in an annual  stipend.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/w07ZY3

*Elizabethtown College international student scholarships*

Elizabethtown College offers financial assistance to qualified  international students in the form of an international scholarship  available for all four years the student studies at Elizabethtown. The  scholarship does not increase from year to year. The scholarships range  in amount, up to half the cost of attendance, and are based on a  student's academic record and financial need.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/z0Hkft

*University Of Cincinnati global scholarships*

UC Global Scholarship is reserved exclusively for UC's international  degree-seeking undergraduate students. The UC Global Scholarship is a  merit-based award with multiple levels. Awards range from full tuition  to $1,000 per year. It is renewable for the duration of a Bachelor’s  degree programme (up to 12 quarters of study or 216 quarter hours) and  the most common award amount is $5,000 per year. 

To be eligible for consideration for the UC Global Scholarship,  applicants must be international students completing high school at a US  or foreign high school, international students entering UC directly  from a foreign university, permanent residents and US citizens entering  the university directly from a foreign high school or university, or  international students who have completed (or are completing) an  associate’s degree from an accredited US college.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/w8gKDM

*East Tennessee State University academic merit scholarships*

The International Students Academic Merit Scholarship at East Tennessee  State University is open to new international students seeking a  graduate or undergraduate degree. The scholarship covers 50% of the  total of in and out-of-state tuition and maintenance fees only. No  additional fees or costs are covered.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/oMFjnV

*University Of California Berkeley graduate fellowships*

The Graduate Division of the University of California Berkeley offers a  variety of awards for entering graduate and doctoral students.  Fellowships may provide a stipend, fees, and tuition to support the  living and educational expenses of graduate study. Although Berkeley has  a strong fellowship programme, the number of awards is limited. To be  considered, you must be nominated by your department. If you are  considered for a fellowship, your application will be judged  competitively on the basis of the quality of your previous academic  work, on the evidence of your ability to do research, and on your  promise of becoming a productive scholar.

Entering students are eligible for Berkeley Fellowships (awarded to  outstanding applicants to doctoral programmes in all fields;  Chancellor's and Cota Robles Fellowships (awarded to exceptional  applicants who enhance the diversity in the graduate student population  at Berkeley); and Regent’s Fellowships (awarded to exceptional  applicants to doctoral programmes in the humanities and social sciences  who are planning a career in university teaching and research).

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/zJNwih

*Syracuse University graduate assistantships and fellowships*

Each year Syracuse University offers over 1,400 graduate assistantships  to full-time matriculated graduate students to serve as teaching,  research or administrative assistants. Graduate students holding a full  assistantship work for an average of twenty hours a week during the  academic year. The department making the appointment determines the  salary the assistant receives, and many graduate assistants also receive  tuition scholarships.

SU Graduate Fellowships consist of a stipend and a full-tuition  scholarship (up to 30 credits for the academic year). Where appropriate,  they are awarded for more than one academic year. Fellows are appointed  annually, primarily from among incoming graduate students, although  some returning students entering the final year of a terminal degree  programme at Syracuse (e.g. MFA or PhD) receive these awards.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/y1NqhW

*Portland State University international achievement scholarships*

The International Achievement Scholarship of the Portland State  University is awarded to approximately 30 incoming international  undergraduate students on the basis of their academic achievement.  Students who maintain high academic standing may receive renewed funding  for up to four years. Eligible students typically have entering grade  point averages (GPA) of at least 3.5 out of a possible 4.0 grading  scale. Also, students who have not yet met the TOEFL/English Language  Proficiency requirement are eligible for this scholarship; however,  activation of the scholarship will be delayed until after the ESL  restriction has been lifted and the students are fully eligible for  unrestricted enrolment in academic classes.

All admitted students automatically will be considered for the  scholarship. You are not required to submit a scholarship application  form.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/x0q73J

*Georgia College tuition scholarships*

Each scholarship is worth approximately $17,500 USD per year. These  scholarships are awarded as either a full out-of-state tuition waiver or  a half out-of-state tuition waiver, and are awarded on the basis of  demonstrated academic ability, evidence of extra-curricular involvement  and financial need. To be considered for the ISS, applicants must have  on file a completed application for admission and completed ISS  application by the stated deadline.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/xhji1t

*Rider University international student scholarships and travel grants*

Rider University welcomes international students from around the world  and our freshman application deadline is March 1. At this time, there  are still scholarships available. We also offer generous Travel Grants  to international students. Take advantage of these opportunities and  apply today! International students may contact us at  admissions[MENTION=32618]rider[/MENTION].edu to receive further assistance.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/xBuWM4

*Eastern Michigan University tuition and merit scholarships*

The National Scholars Programme (NSP) scholarship of the Eastern  Michigan University is a renewable award which pays the difference  between in-state and out-of-state tuition (approximately $6,712 per year  for two years). Open to incoming graduate students with a 3.6 or higher  GPA on a 4.0 scale from the equivalent of a US Bachelor’s degree. 

The second award is the EMU Student Success Scholarship which offers  $6,200 total award ($3,100 per year for a total of two years). The  scholarship is open to incoming graduate students with a 3.2 or higher  GPA on a 4.0 scale from the equivalent of a US Bachelor’s degree.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/wOqSJb

*Montclair State University tuition scholarships*

The MSU International Graduate Student Award is available to any student  who has graduated with a Bachelor’s or a Master's degree from one of  Montclair State University's Global Partner Schools, applies and is  admitted into a graduate programme at Montclair State University, and  maintains the minimum academic requirements for retention in the  graduate programme.

The award waives the out-of-state portion of the tuition and allows the  student to pay the in-state tuition amount; this comes out to  $3,000-$4,000 per semester. This award is not limited to a specified  number of students, but is open to students who meet all three  qualifications mentioned above.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/yAOyzR

*Brandeis University need-based tuition awards*

The Wien International Scholarship Programme at Brandeis University, US,  provides either full or partial need-based tuition awards to applicants  who have demonstrated outstanding academic and personal achievement.  More than 800 students from over 100 countries have come to Brandeis as  Wien Scholars. 

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/zPe4Sh

*Jack Kent Cooke Foundation undergraduate transfer scholarships*

The Jack Kent Cooke Foundation is a private, independent foundation  established by Jack Kent Cooke to help exceptionally promising students  reach their full potential through education. Launched in 2000, the  Foundation focuses in particular on students with financial need. 

The Jack Kent Cooke Foundation’s Undergraduate Transfer Scholarship  makes it possible for the nation’s top community college students to  complete their Bachelor’s degrees by transferring to a four-year college  or university. The Foundation provides up to $30,000 per year to each  of approximately 50 deserving students selected annually. Each award is  intended to cover a significant share of the student’s educational  expenses – including tuition, living expenses, books and required fees –  for the final two to three years necessary to achieve a Bachelor’s  degree. Awards vary by individual, based on the cost of tuition as well  as other grants or scholarships he or she may receive.

To be eligible for the program, students must be nominated by the Jack  Kent Cooke Foundation Faculty Representative at their two-year  institution. Students cannot apply directly to the Foundation. Each  two-year college may nominate up to four students (depending upon  institution enrolment) each year to be considered for the scholarship.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/z1imMp

*New School international student fellowships and scholarships*

The New School provides scholarships and fellowships programmes to  degree students based on need, merit, or a combination of the two. Ten  fellowships and scholarships are available for international students.  These are designed to draw students from a variety of countries and  regions around the world.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/AlDsu2

*Atlas Corps fellowships for non-profit leaders*

The Atlas Corps Fellowship is a 12-18 month, professional fellowship for  the world’s best non-profit leaders. Fellows serve at host  organisations to work on issues that complement their expertise and  learn leadership skills, while sharing best practices. This prestigious  fellowship includes health insurance, the Atlas Corps Nonprofit  Management Series training program, flight and visa costs, and a living  stipend to cover basic expenses (food, transportation, housing).

For eligibility, applicants must be under the age of 35, have at least a  Bachelor's degree, be proficient in English, have two or more years of  experience in the nonprofit/NGO/social sector, and be committed to  returning to their home country after the 12-18 month fellowship.

Atlas Corps will be considering applications on a rolling basis. Apply  by January 29th to be considered for the June 2012 class; applications  received after that date will be considered for our September 2012  class.

For more information, log on to http://bit.ly/wQw3jh

*Eastern Connecticut State University tuition scholarships*

Eastern Connecticut State University's mission is to prepare students  for community and industry leadership. There are 10 scholarships for  international students. The Presidential Scholarship is a partial  tuition waiver in the amount of $5,000 ($3,000 for students who live off  campus) per academic year. It is renewable each year until completion  of an undergraduate degree as long as qualified international students  are in good academic standing.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/nada5K

*Tiffin University merit scholarships*

Located in Tiffin, Ohio, Tiffin University offers merit based  scholarships to undergraduate and graduate international students.  Scholarships are calculated after the admissions review process and can  be up to 40% off of tuition.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/wvYe0k

*Stephen F Austin State University tuition scholarships*

Stephen F. Austin State University is a comprehensive, regional  institution located in Nacogdoches, Texas. The university offers  scholarships for international students with a GPA of over 3.0. These  scholarships are awarded to students who will contribute to the  increased diversity for international representation at the university.  The amount of the scholarship is $1,000 per year. Students who receive  the $1,000 OIP Scholarship are also eligible for Texas resident tuition  rates — a savings of thousands of dollars each semester.

For details, log on to http://bit.ly/wqRiVQ


_Source: EducationUSA at USIEF_





  Similar Threads: India scholarships list foundations Research scholarships in australia for international students Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster List of Scholarships for Engineering Students 2011 Macquarie university offers international scholarships

----------

